# Opinions on this new body kit



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I stumbled upon this on the internet..its made by a designer in India. I kind of like the lines and the stock appeal of the front bumper. What do you guys think? Is this a worthy upgrade. I noticed some spy shots of the "SS" version that Car and Driver posted, but it really looked like an Australian Series II SRI-V with projector headlights and an ugly rear bumper. The new redesign of the Euro model does not look better than an American RS version, so I will be looking for some sort of body kit soon. What do you guys think of this?

View attachment 8490
View attachment 8491
View attachment 8492


Also...I came across this on online automall in Australia...according to the owner, its an HSV-tuned Cruze??? It came with a body kit...by the looks of it, its the cleanest one ive ever seen and would like more info on it.

View attachment 8493
View attachment 8494


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not a fan of the first one with the all black, but I think it looks better on the striped one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like the white one.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

i emailed the company that makes them.

Motormind

and they wanted $1500 for the cruze kit. not including shipping. however i do really like it. i just wish i have the money to throw around.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Now that I've seen the whole thing and more pictures I'm kinda liking the first one more.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

The white one was on the Australian eBay a few times, got in touch with the owner regarding the amber lens inside the headlight which is factory made for these Holden Cruzes. Car looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Any way we can get info as to where we can source the HSV kit? That rear diffuser is better than any aftermarket ones.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the white one too, especially the rear bumper looks slick and it will match really well with the rs body.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the white one. With some creativity, you can make your white cruze look similar. Plenty of fake hood scoops to be had on summit racing. 

However, for $1500 you can make your cruze as fast as that body kit makes it look.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Any way we can get info as to where we can source the HSV kit? That rear diffuser is better than any aftermarket ones.


Have you tried getting in touch with HSV via their website?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

First one reminds me of kia for some reason. Second one is nice and clean.


----------

